# Opensuse WLan funktioniert nicht



## Jens1337 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo , 

auf meinem Netbook läuft Opensuse 12.1 und ich wollte gerne mit WLAN ins Netz gehen.

Allerdings erkennt er es nicht bzw bekomme ich den Networkmanager nicht zum starten.......

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ? 


MfG


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2012)

Welchen WLAN-Adapter hast du? Falls du das nicht weißt, kannst du mal nach dem Paket "pci-utils" suchen, nach einem "update-pciids" in der Konsole sollte dir ein "lspci" die verbauten Geräte anzeigen, darunter auch deinen WLAN-Adapter.

MfG Jimini


----------

